# Dewa/ Sewa has increased the bills by 50% from September/ October 2009



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi to all the residence of Dubai 

Dewa has send me a 50% hiked up bill for the month of September 2009...
others in Dubai have received more than 50% hiked up bill...

I checked with Dewa's back office staff and he has told me that they have migrated from Oracle to Saps system... and the staff are also not able to work...

DEWA HAS NOT INCREASED OR CHANGED ANY BILLING SYSTEM... 
it is just a mistake


hi to all sharjah/ ajman residence 

It is all over Khaleej times and gulfnews that they will pay 50% hiked up bill


----------

